# How do I determine BIOS Version on a motherboard?



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi,
Is there a way to find out the BIOS version for my processor BEFORE purchasing it? I don't want to get myself into a mess...
Anyway, after I find a processor that looks good (and before I purchase it), I look at all of the specs for the motherboard I like to see if it will match up all right. I need to be sure the motherboard I choose will support my processor choice.

Usually the motherboard specs say that it supports processor X with BIOS version xxxx or greater. How do I determine if the processor I am about to buy will have BIOS version xxxx or greater? Maybe I am not familiar enough with the specs descriptions, but I never see any reference to the BIOS version on any board I am looking up. 
Here is one example of what I am considering:

Intel BOXDP965LTCK LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813121035

Intel Dual-Core E2140 Allendale 1.6GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## macquin (Sep 22, 2006)

Open Start -> Programs -> Accessories -> System Tools -> System Information. The System Summary is on the left panel and its contents on the right. 
Find the BIOS Version option and your BIOS flash version displayed.

You can also scan the registry for this information under the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWAR\EDESCRIPTION\System registry subkey: 
SystemBiosDate 
SystemBiosVersion 
VideoBiosDate 
VideoBiosVersion


----------



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Well... that would work if I already had the processor. I need a way to find this out before I purchase it. I don't want to purchase the processor if the BIOS are not up to the specs needed for my motherboard.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

find your mobo that u are want to purchase then look at the cpu support list to see what is compatible h
here it shows what will work with your intel mobo choice http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/dp965lt/index.htm 
and the bios is with the mobo not the processor


----------



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you. The problem is that the intel site says my motherboard supports the intel E2140 if it has BIOS version 1687 or greater. How do I find out if the processor I want to buy has BIOS version 1687 or greater, before I buy it?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

have a read here re: your processor choice http://www.hothardware.com/Articles/Intel_Pentium_E2140_Dual_Core_Processor/ 
why don't u check out the core 2 dou's including the new lineup 
****and the mobo HAS the bios not the processor*****


----------



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Ahh. Thank you. I am building based on price and I haven't seen any c2ds that cost 75 bucks. For what little I use there is no point spending more to get anything faster. 
So I checked out the motherboard specs on Newegg.com and still can't see what version BIOS is loaded on the board I want to buy. Is it just a crapshoot?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Pretty much, yes, it's a crapshoot. The version of the BIOS on the board depends on the date its manufactured. A board made 6 months ago might have an earlier BIOS version than the same exact model manufactured today. If the board's manufacturer says a particular processor is supported, then it either will be at the time its installed or can be with a BIOS update.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The big problem today is the fact that processor technology is moving so fast it's hard for the manufacturers to keep up. An interesting thing about the DP965LT is the original BIOS was 500, and there are now no processors listed for that board that are supported by the original BIOS.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dp965lt/sb/CS-026556.htm#celerond

As you stated the DP965LT supports the E2140 if the board has a BIOS of 1687 or greater.

Since 1687 was released the updates have been to 1698, 1699, 1705, and the latest is 1707. If you purchased the combination you listed, and the BIOS was earlier than 1687 the solution would be to purchase a Celeron D 331 (listed at www.zipzoomfly.com) @ $43.80 with free shipping. The board supports the Celeron D 331 with a BIOS of 0816 or greater.

If the board you receive has a BIOS of less than 1687 you would do your initial setup with the Celeron D 331, flash the BIOS to 1707, remove the Celeron and install the E2140. You could then sell the Celeron and cooler on eBay or Craigs List and probably recover about half the cost. I have seen two or three postings on this site this year with the same problem, and to me it is the easiest way to solve the problem although it would cost you in the end approximately $20-$30.

Since 1687 was released on May 10, 2007 I would guess that your chances are "pretty good" at receiving a board with a BIOS of 1687 or greater from a volume dealer such as Newegg.

In the past I recall seeing some boards that had a small white sticker on the BIOS with the BIOS version listed, however I don't recall seeing that on an Intel board.

Good Luck!


----------



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you - just the enlightenment I needed! 
I'll feel better when I order my board, knowing I have a backup plan, although my confidence level is a little low when it comes to flashing the BIOS, and such. OK, my coffee cup is trembling in my hands, and it's not the caffeine! But hey, how hard can it be? Famous last words!  
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You're welcome, and the Intel Express BIOS is extremely easy. The only thing you really have to worry about is if you get a power outage during the flash. If you have access to a UPS that would remove the problem of a power outage.

I have a UPS at my workbench, and have flashed numerous BIOS's with Intel Express and never had a problem. If you were to get get a bad flash with the Express BIOS, at the Intel site is also a flash (not Express flash) for a recovery BIOS.


----------



## p_schultes (Jun 10, 2004)

Thank you, again. I think I'll go ahead with the DP965LT.
I do have a UPS - lots of storms this way and better safe than fried! 
You've been a great help. This forum is the best! :up:


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

Recommended Applications:

Belarc Adviser 

CPU-Z

Everest Home Edition

Test My Hardware

Before you buy it you can normally see the BIOS version on the box of the motherboard.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

jonasdatum said:


> Before you buy it you can normally see the BIOS version on the box of the motherboard.


What online site do you shop at that lets you see pictures of the boxes before purchasing?


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

jonasdatum said:


> Before you buy it you can normally see the BIOS version on the box of the motherboard.


I just pulled 2 new boxed DG965WH boards off my storage shelf. Only the model, serial and AA# are displayed.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

DoubleHelix said:


> What online site do you shop at that lets you see pictures of the boxes before purchasing?


 Misread the post, I apologize to you both.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

There's no need to apologize. It times past some manufacturers would put a white sticker on the BIOS with the revision printed on the sticker, but I haven't seen a board with a BIOS sticker in quite some time.

As I stated in post #9; "The big problem today is the fact that processor technology is moving so fast it's hard for the manufacturers to keep up. An interesting thing about the DP965LT is the original BIOS was 500, and there are now no processors listed for that board that are supported by the original BIOS."

Lol, isn't that a kick in the butt. If anyone was unfortunate enough to get a motherboard with the original BIOS, the BIOS now doesn't support any processor originally supported by the board.  

Isn't new technology wonderful.


----------



## jonasdatum (Jul 15, 2000)

win2kpro said:


> There's no need to apologize. It times past some manufacturers would put a white sticker on the BIOS with the revision printed on the sticker, but I haven't seen a board with a BIOS sticker in quite some time.
> 
> As I stated in post #9; "The big problem today is the fact that processor technology is moving so fast it's hard for the manufacturers to keep up. An interesting thing about the DP965LT is the original BIOS was 500, and there are now no processors listed for that board that are supported by the original BIOS."
> 
> ...


I want to make sure I understand what you're saying. You're saying that the original BIOS version doesn't support older processors or newer ones? If you mean newer processors, you'd have to contact somebody at the mobo support staff. I had a problem trying to find a LinkSys KMV/KVM switch manual. More often than not, there is an archive disk or an archive on the server (normally publicly accessible). Another example is SMC; I use two of their Network Interface Cards/NICs/Ethernet Cards and the driver-CD has an archive of at least 15 of their cards. The logic is simplicity itself!

If anybody here is with a hardware manufacture that doesn't do this, please take note. Really how many drivers could you fit on one DVD? Let us not even mention dual layer and dual sided DVDs.

zipzoomfly.com (formerly googlegear.com), newegg.com, tigerdirect.com, and pricewatch.com are all good sites!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm saying the original BIOS version for the DP965LT board was version 500. The Intel specs for that board now say for all supported processors for that board the BIOS version must be 0816 or greater.

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/dp965lt/sb/CS-026556.htm

http://downloadmirror.intel.com/14541/ENG/MQ_1707_ReleaseNotes.pdf

As you can see that particular BIOS has had numerous upgrades.


----------

